# MARPPIO 2-day seminar in Kansas



## Andrew Evans (Mar 17, 2004)

JUNE 5th-6th
MARPPIO MODERN ARNIS 2-DAY SEMINAR

2-day event with Dr. Remy Presas and other MARPPIO instructors in Topeka, Kansas. See http://hokkien.uuft.org/kansas2004.doc for information and registration or contact Andrew Evans at 785-213-1576.

In the evenings after training, Ill probably show folks what good midwestern barbeque tastes like. Maybe we'll also check out some real Kansas City blues. The Heartland will never be the same!


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 22, 2004)

Cost of Seminar:  The cost is $130 for 2 days. If you preregister, see www.TopekaKarate.com , before April 30th, it's only $110.

Travel:  I love road trips, especially in the Midwest where highways are not as congested as in other areas of the country. However, someone coming all the way from one of the coasts should fly into KCI. Kansas City International is only 60-70 miles from here. I can try to arrange for someone to pick you up.

Lodging:  The Midwest Travel Buddy, see http://mwtravelbuddy.com/kansas.htm , has specials as low as $35 for 1-2 people in 1 bed and $45 for 2-4 people in 2 beds.
The American Travel Services Guide, see http://atsicoupons.com/coupons.asp?City=Topeka&Submit=GO!&State=KS , and U.S. Travel Guide Coupons, see http://www.roomsaver.com/coupon_search.php?state=KS , also has great deals.

Topeka has lots of choices in food and lodging. (Okay, we'll lacking in great ethnic food but the barbeque is great, as farms and meat packing plants are located throughout the state.)


----------



## Andrew Evans (Apr 11, 2004)

I recently spoke with Dr. Remy Presas Jr. and got to thinking how much he reminds me of a younger Professor Presas. Their voices and mannerisms are so similar. Oh wow! 

Looking forward to June. -Andrew


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 12, 2004)

Andrew,

Best of luck to you and Dr. Presas, Jr. this June!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Andrew Evans (May 12, 2004)

Someone just asked about the seminar and the effectiveness of Modern Arnis. I pointed them out to http://www.modernarnis.com/fullvision_sparring.mpg

Hope this "sparks" an interest,
Andrew


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 23, 2004)

Andrew

It was good seeing you again at Hock's event.  I talked to my wife and my son and he and I are planning on coming up for the seminar with Dr. Presas.

Do you know anything about what he might be covering, what topics etc. etc. so that I could maybe introduce my son to the ideas of the drills, techniques etc. etc. so he won't be totally lost.  In the past what I taught him was more of GM Ernesto's Kombatan double stick material but we have started working on GM Remy's solo baston drills (I figured that it was a safe bet that he might cover something with the solo baston).  Anything else though would be appreciated.

What are the times of the seminars, I need to plan the travel arrangements, hopefully I won't have to leave early like I had to at Hock's.  Did you have a good time working with Julius at the seminar.

Hey my son is looking fwd to meeting and maybe working with your son.

Mark


----------



## Andrew Evans (May 24, 2004)

Mark,

It was also good to see you. I look forward to seeing you again in a couple of weeks.

Please see www.TopekaKarate.com for the flyer. I believe it says 10am-3pm. However, Remy Jr. is a lot like his father and doesn't know when to stop training. Chances are, we'll go past 3pm and probably end ending around 5pm.

I recommend coming early so that you and your son can also visit Topeka's National Historic Brown v. Board site while you are in town. At the grand opening earlier this month, we had many dignitaries in attendance. See http://www.nps.gov/brvb

Andrew


----------



## Andrew Evans (May 24, 2004)

Oops, still too early in the morning for this night owl. 

To answer your question, I believe a lot of disarms and counters to the disarms will be covered. 

The seminar will probably start off with some good classical Arnis and then go forward from there. There will be enough for everyone- beginner and advanced alike.


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 27, 2004)

Andrew 

How far is it from the KC Airport to Topeka?  Our flight should get in a little after 8:00am that Saturday morning.  How long will it take to get from there to the seminar site?  Rough guesstimate.

Right now I'm planning on leaving around 7:00pm on Sunday, if the seminar runs late I still should be able to make that time I think.

Mark


----------



## Andrew Evans (May 27, 2004)

It's exactly 1 hour and 15-minutes on the weekends. (Normally rush hour traffic would slow you down.)

PM me your cell phone number. That way I can guide you in cause you get lost. Mine is on my business card that I gave you at Hock's camp and on my website.

Anyway, take I-435 south for about 18-20 miles. Then get on the I-70 turnpike heading west ($1.85 toll) for about 48-50 miles and get off of the Adams exit, number 363. Turn left at the stop sign. At the first light, which is 15th street, turn right. When it splits within 50 yards, take the left choice, which is 17th street. Go past Kansas Ave and Topeka Blvd, then the next light should be Washburn Ave. Turn south (left) on Washburn. You'll be seeing the university to your right around this time. 

Keep going past a couple of entrances and you'll see an electronic billboard off of Washburn. That's the parking lot of the Petro building. Park on the south side of the lot. Inside the building, the dance studio is on the south-east corner of the bottom floor. 

Take care,
Andrew


----------



## Pappy Geo (May 29, 2004)

Time is almost here, looking forward to a report on the MARPPIO seminar.

Dr. Remy and Dr. Tito Willy are so energetic and so willing to share the Art. They have techniques that come straight out of the mother country, the Phillipines and it is like, Oh Wow! 

Enjoy!

Tito Geo


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 30, 2004)

Andrew

Thanks for the info.  Hey how many of the instructors besides Dr. Remy are going to be there.  Is Dr. Tito Willy going to be there?  Actually I'm looking fwd to seeing some different, talented, skilled etc. etc. instructors in MA.  This should be cool.

If you know who the insturctors are that will be presenting/teaching the seminar besides Dr. Remy could you post them.  I think on the flyer it just said other senior instructors or something.

Mark


----------



## Andrew Evans (May 30, 2004)

Hi Mark,

The extraordinary totally awesome Dr. Willie Matias will be there. I'm on my way to church so I'll write more later.

Gotta Go!
Andrew


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 1, 2004)

Whew! That was a long church service. Actually, it was a busy weekend. If I was in a church than long, the roof would fall in and lighting would strike. Either that or I'll fall asleep. LOL.

Anyway, in addition to myself, Guro Sheryl Baber Evans will be presenting/leading a session and so will the Master of Classical Arnis- Guro Ric Velando from Davenport, Iowa. Unfortunately, Guro Gary Schroeder, one of the best grapplers with a stick or otherwise, will be in Hawaii (poor guy, its too bad hes going to miss the utopia of Kansas).

A couple of other MARPPIO folks from out-of-state are arriving, but I dont think they will be teaching. (I have a feeling that really just came out for the world famous KC barbeque.)

I invited a couple of big dogs from the Northwest but Datu Kelly Worden couldnt make it this time around due to a previous commitment and Tito Geo Hoover is still recovering from shoulder surgery. (They'll eventually make their way down here in the near future.)

Either way, it is still going to be a memorable seminar. Can't wait till Friday when Dr. Presas flys in.

Regards,
Andrew


----------



## kaliace (Jun 1, 2004)

Mr. Evans, 



You keep talking about the BBQ there in Topeka. I have had some seriously good BBQ on the other side of the border in Kansas City, so there is some pressure for when I get out there. Ha, ha!



I am looking forward to getting out there on Friday. 



Respectfully, 

Michael G Olive

www.rattanclub.com


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 3, 2004)

Guro Olive, you won't be disappointed with the barbeque or the Modern Arnis. 

By the way, for those of you who haven't met Mike Olive, he's a great seminar host. He even provided GM Tortal with a flag flown over the Missouri State Capitol. See http://rattanclub.com 

I often wish there were more guys like him in the martial arts. Better yet, I wish I had more guys like him in my school.

Andrew


----------



## kaliace (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow, 

I am humbled by your kind words. I try to do the best I can. 



What is great about my time in the Kali Arts is that I have met so many great people like Mr. Evans. Meeting such kind and generous people is a blessing. 



Thank you again for all your support, I look forward to training with you tomorrow. 



Michael G Olive

www.rattanclub.com


----------



## kaliace (Jun 7, 2004)

Greetings, 



I would like to take this time to thank Mr. Evans for putting together a great seminar. I would also like to that Dr. Presas for sharing his familys art with all of us. It was a great time.



Respectfully, 

Michael G Olive


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 7, 2004)

A detailed review would be much appreciated! I still have yet to see many of my Modern Arnis brethren, MARPPIO being one of them, so I must live vicariously though others.    :asian:


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey Paul I told Andrew I would post a review on MT about the seminar so in the few minutes before I have to go to work here goes.

First off thanks to Andrew Evans, his wife, and the other people of his school that helped put on his first seminar with MARRIPO, for making it a pleasent experience for those of us who atteneded.  This was especially appreciated by me coming out from of state/town to see Dr. Presas and the other instructors from MARRIPO.  Andrew was a great host, and a good instructor by the way as he taught I think two short segments.

1st day
We started with wam ups lead by someone (we there just as it was ending) and then one of the MARRIPO instructors (I don't know the instructors names since I'm not familar with the organization no disrespect intended)  lead us through a solo baston power striking drill.  Then Dr. Presas taught.

He covered first solo baston disarming.  He taught in a very clear manner explaining the techniques pretty well (a good sign of this was that my 12 year old son was able to follow along with very limited pre seminar training with his dad) covering variations of the first 5 angles of attack disarming techniqes.  Included with this were various counters to the disarms.  New and different material for me.

_No offense meant here but this was the weakest part of the seminar for me.  While the disarms were taught very well and the  counters were new and diffinently looked like his farther's material.  I thought they were a little to complex in this setting.  It made me appreciate Dan  Anderson's instruction on countering disarms at the SYMPOSIUM even more._ 

Dr. Presas during this time as part of the counters showed some choking techniques and off balancing moves (hooking the alive hand with the punyos, pulling to your hip and then entering in with the choke(s)) that were very good and this gave me again clearer insight into MA.  

Dr. Willie Matias then taught on Double baston disarms.  This was a very good session.  I knew most of the material through GM Ernesto, but it was the first time I've seen this material taught at a MA seminar.  Anyway even though I was familiar with the root technique(s) the execution was slightly different.  Again watching Dr. Matias doing the disarms made me think of GM Remy tapes only executed with good form (like pictured in his books).  He showed a variety of disarms from both forehand and backhand feeds with (what I call) force to force blocking then also with the crossada defense.  Dr. Matias is a very good instructor again my son was able to follow along (although he was more familiar with this material than anything else at the seminar).

Time for work.  I'll post more later but I teach tonight so it might be tommrow.

Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 9, 2004)

Mark,

Looking forward to more of your review.

Andrew,

I want to hear your review as well.  How many people attended?  What was you favorite part of the event?  Congratulations on putting it on.  I'm looking forward to meeting you when you are out my way.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 9, 2004)

Wow! I dont know what to say. 35 people were banging away in this small city. We even have instructors coming in from other states just to see what MARPPIO had to offer. Drs. Presas and Matias rocked Topeka! 

Mark, the instructors leading the warm-ups were Guro Sheryl Baber Evans and Guro Ric Velando. The power striking was led by MARPPIO senior practitioner Pol Duran. Master Pol was great. Thank you for the compliments on my dirty bastard MA techniques. I think my first session was better, as I was starting to get tired from late night training sessions with the Filipinos (2-3am). 

No offense is taken Mark, feedback is good! It was my fault that Dr. Presass disarms and counters being too complicated at the Topeka seminar. A handful of my students and me saw him in Davenport last month, where he covered easier versions of the material plus we always work a lot of those in class. I told Remy Jr. to take it up a notch or two and the good Doctor brought it on. I admit some of those variations were new but my students did well for the obvious reason stated above. 

Also, I told Dr. Presas that sixth degree and fifth degree instructors from Kombatan might be coming. This may have increased his intensity to share the art. Unfortunately, they didnt make it, which is unfortunate because they would have seen the family resemblance in more ways than one. I believe they are doing a big presentation in St. Louis at the Worlds Fair this week and I can relate to focusing on that. 

BTW, Dr. Presas said no politics would have been discussed just a sharing of the art.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 9, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> A detailed review would be much appreciated! I still have yet to see many of my Modern Arnis brethren, MARPPIO being one of them, so I must live vicariously though others.    :asian:



Paul, 

You should have driven down here. The barbeque and blues is good. Maybe I'll make it up to your neck of the woods. Either way, you're one of my MA brethren that I hope to meet.

With respect,
Andrew


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 9, 2004)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Paul,
> 
> You should have driven down here. The barbeque and blues is good. Maybe I'll make it up to your neck of the woods. Either way, you're one of my MA brethren that I hope to meet.
> 
> ...



Thanks you sir! I am sure we'll meet soon. If you are in Michigan, or have any plans to come up, I'll make sure you'll have someplace to crash!

We'll talk soon!

 :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 9, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Thanks you sir! I am sure we'll meet soon. If you are in Michigan, or have any plans to come up, I'll make sure you'll have someplace to crash!
> 
> We'll talk soon!
> 
> :asian:



Even if it is my Place


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 9, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Even if it is my Place



 :rofl: 

That's my M.O. .... I invite people to stay over, then they end up at Rich's because he has the bigger place and he doesn't have the stressed out fiancee' at home! Mwoahahaha!  :wink1: 

Seriously, between the many generous people around like Rich, there is almost always somewhere to crash, even if it is on my day bed with the cats.

 :asian:


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 9, 2004)

I got a few minutes before dinner.

Dr. Matias ended the double baston instruction with us doing line drills with one person disarming and the others in the line feeding one after the other.  We did this twice with the first time disarming with the punyo or the stick shaft off of the force to force blocking and then the second time with us using a combination of the force to force blocking and the crossada or the cross defense.

Dr. Matias then taught some empty hand vs. stick disarms off of the forehand and the backhand feeds.  _Again the instruction here was real good as he was demonstrating the proper form for the disarm and really breaking down the mechanics of the technique._ And then we ended this session with a Bull in the Ring type drill with the person standing in the center disarming as the people on the outside fed (with a soft stick) a forehand or a backhand to him.

Dr. Matias also covered empty hand to empty hand techniques off of the crossada block.  One series of techniques moving to the outside of the attackers body, and one series moving in front of the attackers body.

Andrew finshed the day with a segment on dirty MA techniques.  I told Andrew later how impressed I was with his instruction, he put them together well and demonstrated effectively.  He was humorous and he did a good job.  _On a side note I met Andrew 4 years ago at the Houston Summer Camp when he didn't have much of a clue about arnis.  So to see him up there teaching and doing a good job at it I thought was great._ 

Day Two
Andrew's wife got us warmed up with some stretching excercises and then Andrew led us with the 12 angles of attack, and then he and another instructor taught on supported blocking  and proper feet and body placement for blocking.

Dr. Remy then started off the morning on having us do unsupported blocking and the checking of the weapon or weapon hand with the alive or "active hand".  Then we started with the feeding back the weapon (the punyo) after the block and check, then added the checking of the punyo and then the clearing of that check.

From here Dr. Remy moved into some of the techniques and such that we did the day before.  Basically these were variations of (what I've heard referd to as) "The Big Wheel" the clearing motion of the checking hand with the punyo.  Again he inserted various chokes, counters and traps.  we worked these techniques off of angles 1-5.  _Correction here some of the techniques came off of what I heard called the "Big Wheel", not all of them as it  was on angle 3 defense that my notes reference the technique._

After lunch Dr. Matias once again taught but this time it was on the knife.  He explained the different grips, reverse, sabre, paulasut (knife held with the edge facing the forearm, used for hooking) as well as what not to do or as Hock calls it the "Cancer grip".  he also talked about proper technique for slashing with the blade etc. etc.

Then he had us work on defending with the knife off of angles 1,2,5, and 12.  And the various ways of blocking/cutting the arm that is feeding.  He had us combine the techniques into a flow drill as well.  He also showed some techniques off of a #1 feed like cutting to the face, or cut the arm slash across the  stomach and cut the thigh.  Or cut and pass and disarm.  

Then we did empty hand against the knife, off of angles 1 and 2 and finished some empty hand vs empty hand techniques that tied in with the knife defenses.  _Sorry we didn't finish yet with the knife my notes read._  

He then taught on the crossada motion with the knife and it's application as well as empty hand vs. knife defense using the crossada motion.

Dr. matias then covered the concept of the "covering slash" (_I might have the name wrong I couldn't hear the name clearly_   :idunno:  ) which is where A feeds in sabre grip and the defender has the knife in reverse grip and slashes the forearm.  And last he covered paulasut or the hooking motion.

Then he covered two self defense techniques for when someone has a knife to your throat, or at your belly.

Dr. Remy then finished the seminar with traditional arnis; teaching on the Wing block (the Professor's tape #7), the crossada block, Palis palis, banda banda, Umbrella etc. etc.  I could go into more of a description here but dinners ready and I have to take my son to youth group at church.

All in all it was a great seminar.

Mark Lynn
 :boing2:


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 10, 2004)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Andrew finshed the day with a segment on dirty MA techniques.  I told Andrew later how impressed I was with his instruction, he put them together well and demonstrated effectively.  He was humorous and he did a good job.  _On a side note I met Andrew 4 years ago at the Houston Summer Camp when he didn't have much of a clue about arnis.  So to see him up there teaching and doing a good job at it I thought was great._



Thanks for the kinds words Mark! I was very impressed with your presentation at the recent Hock camp in Independence, Missouri. You took me back to 2000 and I was finally able to understand what I didn't get back then.

At that Houston camp, my main art was still Chinese Kempo (Kajukenbo-based). The escrima I learned from it was minimal. I got hooked on Modern Arnis by a visiting practitioner who was a blackbelt with all of the big three (Dillman, Jay, and Presas). Although he only stayed for 1-2 weeks, I learned some basics from him and eventually from GM Remy's videos. Since 1999, I taught basics to my Chinese Kempo class. Of course, nowadays I teach a lot more Modern Arnis.

I decided to meet GM Remy himself the following year. The Houston camp was an advance camp that focused on tapi-tapi. It was overwhelming! I felt like an ornate box turtle crossing I-70.

Despite my frustration, I stayed with it. Maybe it was my opportunity to engage in stickfighting with padded sticks where my fencing experience of 8 years, at that time, allowed me to do well. Datu Tim Hartman was impressed and mentioned that I should get involved with a stickfighting league he was starting. Lisa McManus provided some personal training. She also sent me some correspondence and encouragement afterwards. Of course, there was also something magical with the late GM Remy Presas. Something beyond belief... I have no doubt that he was one of the greatest martial artists who ever lived.

It has been great sticking with the art and Mark, your words made it even better.

Salamat Po!
Andrew


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 10, 2004)

Oops! I forgot a couple of things. 

To my buddies in Michigan, thanks for the invite. I'll eventually take you up on it. Of course, you are also welcomed in the Land of Oz. 

The technique Mark mentioned is actually called covering flash. I think it's called that way because the knife held in a reverse grip is partially hidden by the live hand's forearm (cover) prior to doing a slice and check (flash).

Andrew


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 11, 2004)

Andrew

I thought that's what they were calling it, but I thought I was miss understanding the term.  Kinda like GM Remy not using a P sound and instead a F sound, "you Foke him like this".  Thanks for the clarification.

Mark


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 11, 2004)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Of course, there was also something magical with the late GM Remy Presas. Something beyond belief... I have no doubt that he was one of the greatest martial artists who ever lived.



Amen!!!
Andrew,  alot of peole will agree with this statement!!!

Best regards and congratulations on sucessfully spreading the Professor's art in Kansas,

Palusut


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 11, 2004)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> No offense is taken Mark, feedback is good! It was my fault that Dr. Presass disarms and counters being too complicated at the Topeka seminar. A handful of my students and me saw him in Davenport last month, where he covered easier versions of the material plus we always work a lot of those in class. I told Remy Jr. to take it up a notch or two and the good Doctor brought it on. I admit some of those variations were new but my students did well for the obvious reason stated above.
> 
> Also, I told Dr. Presas that sixth degree and fifth degree instructors from Kombatan might be coming. This may have increased his intensity to share the art. Unfortunately, they didnt make it, which is unfortunate because they would have seen the family resemblance in more ways than one. I believe they are doing a big presentation in St. Louis at the Worlds Fair this week and I can relate to focusing on that.



Andrew

I thought that the disarms and counters to disarms was the weakest part of the seminar due to the techniques themselves (or maybe it was how they were presented).  Some of the techniques and counters were very good, although some seemed to complex to really pull it off.  Some of the techniques I noticed bypassed a lock to instead try and get another one a few moves later on.  This is why I thought this material was the weakest part of the seminar.  When Dr. Remy demonstrated some of these techniques to Michael and I, I noticed these things.  Some other things that I noticed where that at times the other person could have countered (it appeared) due to them letting go of the other person's hand.

The Professor had the skill to pull these techniques off in flow and at speed, however to me they seemed to be more advanced and would take a certain degree of greater skill to actually pull them off.  

Now why I referenced Dan's teaching on counters was because it was very basic, but yet deep in application.  The counters Dr. Remy showed were more complex and still pretty deep in application.  And both of the instructors were showing counters off of the same angles of attack.  Just different approaches.

Dr. Remy as he stated is the "new kid on the block" in regards to teaching seminars, so maybe he didn't present the technique just right or as smoothly as he did the other material.  Maybe I'm just unfamliar with the counters taught in this manner and I'm being overly critical.

Botom line is does MARRIPO have some good stuff to give to the MA community as a whole?  And do they have good qualified instructors to pass this material on?  I give them two THUMBS UP on this end.  *Heck yah.  I believe they have a lot to offer the MA community.* Would I pay my hard earned money to see them again?  *When are you bringing them back, I'll be there.  (If I get a kitchen pass)*   :uhyeah: 

This seminar had different material than the others I have attended for MA, both camps and others seminars.  I've seen a lot of the major players in the MA world here in the states, SM Dan, Datu Dieter, the MoTTs, Jeff D., Dr. Schea, Datu Hartman, and now MARRIPO as well as meeting a whole lot of other instructors at the camps as well.  It was good to see a different view point on the same / similar techniques, or a different feel to them.  It was good to see an older version of the art than when I started in it in 95.

One last point.  Dr. Remy was a great teacher in that he personally came by to encourage my son in ways that I as his father can't.  He would watch us and he came over many times to check my son out and show him attention and explain things to us.  His take on things helped clarify several things for me on terminology and techniques and such.  Not being from the host school or even in with the organization we could have easily been left out of the loop (so to speak), but you and all of the instructors made sure we had a great time. And I'm thankful for that.

Mark


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 11, 2004)

Thank you Palusut. I'm glad you at doing your part in NC. Do you know Lyndon Johnson by any chance? If so, say hi for me. I enjoyed him helping me out with tapi-tapi last month. The next time I see him, I'll show him a couple of other versions that Dr. Matias showed me.

Thanks again Mark. That's the first time I saw Dr. Presas show anything like that. I remember him telling me in private that he actually had more experience in academic seminars than in Modern Arnis seminars. As someone with a couple of college degrees, I know what he means.  

I also want him to come back. I asked him to commit to a time in 6 months but I have a feeling I might have to wait my turn which will be next year.  :waah: 

Andrew


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 11, 2004)

I received a private message requesting that I continue my Modern Arnis story. Here goes... (no disrespect is intended)

After the camp, the folks who owned the dojo I was using were not interested in bringing anyone out and at that time my wife was more interested in studying Brazillian Jujitsu. I didn't want to do it alone without extra support.

I continued teaching MA basics to my Chinese Kempo/Kajukenbo class. During that time, I also watched Datu Kelly Worden's material. His knife material was state of the art. Heck, it still is. I also like the way he blended his Renegade JKD with Modern Arnis. In a way, I was doing some of that with my Kajukenbo background. 

Every now and then I thought about attending another one of GM Remy Presas's camp but didn't. After seeing the infighting (no disrespect intended), I dumped any idea I had about joining any Modern Arnis organization. However, the bug kept biting me and I first found out about MARPPIO a year and a half ago. MARPPIO was having a camp in nearby (7 hours drive) Davenport, Iowa.

Anyway, I never heard of Dr. Remy Presas Jr. and did some checking. I tried calling folks that I met at the 2000 camp (nobody that I mentioned on this thread) and never got a straight answer. I was still hesitatant about MARPPIO so I called Datu Kelly. We had lots of things in common so I felt comfortable and we talked for a while. He convinced me that I should give the MARPPIO camp a try. I'm still happy with that decision. I appreciate Dr. Presas's attention to details, good chambers, nice lines, etc. 

That's my story. I think the important thing is to keep the late GM Remy Presas's art alive. No matter how or who you are with. I'm just trying my best.

Andrew


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey Andrew

How about showing me the versions of Tapi that Dr. Matias showed you as well.  Were they right on right, or left on right?

Mark


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jun 16, 2004)

Mark,

You are correct when you suggest that releasing the stick and go to empty hand will counter a disarm or lock. This works well when you have the sensitivity to realize a lock is about to happen.

However if you were to purchase MARRPIO'S video number nine on stick locks and disarms and counters plus counters to counters you will see DR Remy and Sr. Master Rodell drilling at full speed making these techniques work. Watch SM Rodell's face and tell me he doesn't feel the lock! 

This Video along with several others was shot in the Philippines with the roots of Modern Arnis Senior Masters only about a year ago. You may believe the techniques are "Romancing the Stone", true until you have mastered the techniques until they become instinctive. Once mastered they will come not necessarily in the order presented at the seminars and videos but in response to the energy and your sensitivity to what ever strike your opponent is attacking.

Also remember much of the disarms and counters are applicable to other weapons whether it be empty hand, knife, machete and so on.

These tapes are available online at  http://www.modernarnis.com/ at a reasonable price.

Modern Arnis is not necessarily old or new versions, but applicable to what works best for you and integrating it into your present art or as the Professor used to say "the art within your art". We all will apply aspects of the art differently. 

Andrew and his wife visited us last night at the NSI gym in Tacoma, WA and I personally trained with him. He is a great guy and we sure enjoyed having him and his family join us.

We are have our third annual Tacoma MARRPIO camp in a week and half and we are all looking forward to a great time. Tito Willy is flying in again and we love it when he and Remy turn it on.

Tito Geo


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 18, 2004)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Hey Andrew
> 
> How about showing me the versions of Tapi that Dr. Matias showed you as well.  Were they right on right, or left on right?
> 
> Mark


Mark,

Drs. Matias and Remy Presas Jr. are very good at sharing. I'm sure they'll have no problem will me showing you. So far, I learned three left on right that transition into three more that are right on right.

Andrew


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 18, 2004)

Pappy Geo said:
			
		

> Andrew and his wife visited us last night at the NSI gym in Tacoma, WA and I personally trained with him. He is a great guy and we sure enjoyed having him and his family join us.



Tito Geo,

Thanks for the compliment. It's always great to train with the talented folks at Natural Spirit International. Datu Kelly Worden's students are an excellent reflection of his skills. You folks rock! 

IMHO, GM Remy Presas's first students are the best. This especially includes his son Remy Presas Jr., Dr. Willie Matias and Datu Kelly. At the Tacoma MARPPIO camp, folks will get a chance to see these 3 and more. Then they can judge for themselves. (I'm sure most of you will agree with my opinion.) 

Hope to see you again soon,
Andrew


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jun 19, 2004)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Tito Geo,
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. It's always great to train with the talented folks at Natural Spirit International. Datu Kelly Worden's students are an excellent reflection of his skills. You folks rock!



Hey Andrew,

It was all my pleasure, I am just sorry that with my shoulder post op recovery, I wasn't able to get down and dirty with you but I hope bringing Radio Bob as subsitute Uki after each demostration worked OK for you.

You are a quick study and had no problem adapting to the concepts! You are welcome to come back anytime!


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 20, 2004)

Pappy Geo said:
			
		

> Mark,
> 
> 1) You are correct when you suggest that releasing the stick and go to empty hand will counter a disarm or lock. This works well when you have the sensitivity to realize a lock is about to happen.
> 
> ...




Pappy Geo
I added numbers to your post so I could address them.

Thanks for your response to my post.

1) I agree that letting go of the stick and countering takes a high degree of skill.  And that with the proper instruction and training that a person could pull it off.  

In my post I said letting go of the hand.  What I meant about letting go of the hand I meant the feeder's stick hand.  In other words I noticed that it appeared that for some of the techniques (locks using the stick butt or the shaft trapping the wrist/ hand of the defender to the attacker's stick hand) that the person could have released their hand from the person's wrist.  We are trained generally to hold on to the wrist (even when we could release it) allowing the person to demonstrate the tehnique.  Which is OK.  However I was just stating that this area I thought was the weakest area that he deomonstrated.  For this and other reasons.

2)  I talked to Dr. Remy about this and was going to purchase the video, however I decided to wait and see what my finances would be like the second day with getting a hotel, rental car, and paying for meals for my son and I.  Sadly the video was sold the first day.  I had planned on purchasing it hopefully the next time I see Dr. Remy.  Thanks very much though for the information about the video contents it sounds like something I will definently add to my collection. 

"Romancing the Stone" (?)  I'm sorry if I implied I felt it was this way.  It wasn't my intent.

3) I totally agree here.  In fact just this past class with my student we were doing the double baston disarms and we inserted the barong instead of one of the sticks to apply the disarms.  Along with the striking techniques prior to the disarms.  It really opened my students eyes to the "It's all the same" concept. 

4) Old or new versions.  I can agree with you here in a sense, I understand that it's still Modern Anris.  However in my post I was stating the fact that I have seen several different Modern Anris instructors people from the 90's (where I came in), from the 80's, and now 2 instructors that trained with him way back 70's and before.  I have also seen instructors who reside in different parts of the country and people abroad.  I have made it a goal of mine to get out of my box and train or learn from several different people to try and see how other people practice the "Professor's" art, in in order to try and get a wider view.  In this context I was trying to make a point for all of those people out there who haven't yet seen any instructors from MARRIPO but wondered what they had to offer that it was a good seminar and that the material was different and good from what I have seen in the past.  it wasn't the same old same old.  

I was not trying to knock anyone here, old vs. new.  New is not better, I say it is different.  (And this could also be the presenters as well  :uhyeah: )

5)  Andrew is a great guy and a good seminar host.  I look forward to the next time I see him and his wife.

6)  Have fun.  One of these days I'd like to make it up there.  Maybe next year.  

Bottom line I tried to give an *honest*  review of the seminar, in hopes that someone who was wanting to check out MARRIPO could read my posts and they might say "Hey that sounds cool I might check it out."

 :asian: 
Mark Lynn


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jun 20, 2004)

Mark,

You gave a great review and response, from my prospective you are right on!

Looking forward to seeing you in our backyard someday!

Since you are from Texas, have you trained with Jeff Delaney?


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 21, 2004)

Pappy Geo

Thanks for the compliment.  In answer to your question yes I have trained a little with Jeff D. over the years.  He has taught and assisted the Professor at several of the seminars and camps down here.  Also I attended one of his own smaller 4 hr seminars that he holds at his house 2-3 years ago I think.

I also have worked with some of his students as well at the camps.

I was asked about Jeff D. at the seminar.  I like Jeff D.  I have appreciated his instruction and help over the years.  It was Jeff D. who first opened my eyes to some of the concepts of Modern Arnis in the Tapi play.

Just on a side note here.  Several of the techniques (types of techniques maybe is a better word) that Dr. Remy showed reminded me of stuff that Jeff has shown.  I think I understood it better after seeing Dr. Remy, but I think Jeff communicated the material better.  Just like seeing Dr. Matias executing the Palm to the floor wrist lock technique.  Jeff D. had taught that lock for many years at the camps and try as I might I couldn't really see the application of the move not the way he taught it.  However Dr. Matias did it, explained it much the same way and I could see how to really apply it.  Light bulb went off (POOF).  Two weeks later working with my friend I executed it just like Dr. matias did and (POOF) my firend and work out buddy got it as well.

Now does this mean Jeff D. didn't teach it right.  I don't think so, I mean when I watched Dr. Matias do it I had renewed faith in how Jeff D. was presenting it, because it was almost the exact same way.  Put the foot by the head to prevent the guy from turning, line up the elbow to the hip and twist the wrist placing the palm to the ground and watch the guy in pain.  i thought it was to complicated but it finally clicked for me.

Batteries are going dead

With respect  :asian: 
Mark LYnn


----------



## mike dizon (Jun 22, 2004)

Sounbds like the seminars are great. Will Dr Remy be teaching in the philippines? When he is here which students of his father does he learn from?


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 23, 2004)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Old or new versions.  I can agree with you here in a sense, I understand that it's still Modern Anris.  However in my post I was stating the fact that I have seen several different Modern Anris instructors people from the 90's (where I came in), from the 80's, and now 2 instructors that trained with him way back 70's and before.  I have also seen instructors who reside in different parts of the country and people abroad.  I have made it a goal of mine to get out of my box and train or learn from several different people to try and see how other people practice the "Professor's" art, in in order to try and get a wider view.  In this context I was trying to make a point for all of those people out there who haven't yet seen any instructors from MARRIPO but wondered what they had to offer that it was a good seminar and that the material was different and good from what I have seen in the past.  it wasn't the same old same old.



Mark,

Just want to say that I had the privilege of training with Dan Anderson. He's definitely got game. His technical skill in performing and instructing disarms is extremely high. Dan is obviously one of GM Remy Presas's earlier students. One thing that I appreciate from that group is the rock solid basics.

I admit that the only chance I recently had to see many of the high ranking students from the 90's was through videotapes. Maybe it's unfair to judge their performance from that and I should try to remain open-minded. As soon as I hear that they are passing through Kansas, I'll be grabbing some rattan.

Andrew


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes, we had some fun with disarming.  Unfortunately, that's all Andrew and Cheryl (spelling?) asked me about.  It was getting late and they were off to Seattle the next day.  Nice folks, nice family.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 24, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Yes, we had some fun with disarming.  Unfortunately, that's all Andrew and Cheryl (spelling?) asked me about.  It was getting late and they were off to Seattle the next day.  Nice folks, nice family.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



Actually, we also saw some interesting flow drills with a different flavor. I hope Dan Anderson puts out a DVD on the subject. Now back to his disarms...

Sheryl especially likes how the arnisador and her sticks are at a superior position after the disarms. I personally like the intense locks that throw the poor sucker all over the place from Dr. Matias or the ball stomping action from Datu Kelly but that's okay, it's good to see a different perspective. Dan has something good to bring to the table. With more time, I probably could have seen more but I did pay close attention to his basics and they are solid. His books and teaching style are excellent plus he's a nice guy. Dan represents GM Remy Presas's art very well.

That being said, I agree with Mark on checking out new stuff and instructors. Remy Presas Jr. said that he's "the new kid on the block when it comes to seminars." I urge everyone to check him out plus you usually get to see Dr. Willie Matias are the same time. Heck Demetrio Presas, the Modern Arnis Marvel, is another excellent practitioner to check out. His mano-mano techniques are amazing.

This Saturday and Sunday, June 26-27 is the 3rd annual Tacoma MARPPIO seminar and you can catch Remy Jr., Demetrio, Dr. Matias, and Datu Kelly rockin' the house. I won't make it but if anyone else does, please let us know what you think.

Andrew


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 24, 2004)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Actually, we also saw some interesting flow drills with a different flavor. I hope Dan Anderson puts out a DVD on the subject. Now back to his disarms...
> 
> 1) Sheryl especially likes how the arnisador and her sticks are at a superior position after the disarms. I personally like the intense locks that throw the poor sucker all over the place from Dr. Matias or the ball stomping action from Datu Kelly but that's okay, it's good to see a different perspective. Dan has something good to bring to the table. With more time, I probably could have seen more but I did pay close attention to his basics and they are solid. His books and teaching style are excellent plus he's a nice guy. Dan represents GM Remy Presas's art very well.
> 
> ...



Andrew

Gald you had a good time with SM Dan.  I added numbers to you post to address them.

1) when Dan taught at the Syposium on disarms what I liked about it was his clear cut instruction.  The techniques were cool but the presentation and the concept (verbal instruction) behind the techniques where what thrilled me.  It wasn't a new technique as much of a way to think about things and apply them to whatever techniques your learning.  This is what I was referring to in my post on the seminar when I mentioned SM Dan.

Often times we are taught the techniques with the do as I do method or to quote GM Ernesto Presas "BE LIKE ME!", without the why are we doing this.  When practicing the more complex disarms you get into the concepts of baiting or feeding in such a way as to get the response you are seeking so that you can do the technique the way the instructor is showing it. 

This is why at times it takes a long time to finally get the techniques right, as I tried to explain at Hock's camp in the many different ways that the Tapi drills are presented.  

Anyway I'm glad you had a good time.

2) I agree as well, I think anyone could benefit from checking out different instructors including SM Dan, Datu Dieter, MARRIPO, IMAF (both of them) and who ever else is out there.  I really enjoyed Dr. Remy Jr. Dr. Maitas and I hope I get to come up and see them again next year when you have them. 

Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 25, 2004)

Mark & Andrew,

Thanks for the compliments.  I've always gone by the idea that the burden of communication is on the instructor.  I think anyone can learn anything.  The trick is getting them to understand it.  The problem you had with GM Ernesto is the same many had with RP.  English as a second language coupled with thick accents and non-technical instructions do make it tough.  I try and make is as problem free for the student as possible.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 25, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> English as a second language coupled with thick accents and non-technical instructions do make it tough.



Hmmpt...I'll have to disagree with you on this one. That sounds pretty elitist. Growing up in Malaysia and speaking Hokkien as a child did not prevent me from going to law school and gaining excellent oral skills. Even when you throw in my thick Kansas accent (the land of ahhhhhhhs) and my non-technical instructions (hit them on pressure point number, number, uh, never mind just hit them in the f-ing neck), my material is still easy to learn.   

Andrew


----------



## mike dizon (Jun 26, 2004)

If language and accents are a problem, then that means  many foreigners have learnt wrong or will not learn the true techniques because of the accents etc. 
But we know that is not the case and you only have to look at people like Kelly Worden who obviously had no trouble understanding Remy Presas's english.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi Mike,

A great deal of people in Modern Arnis had no exposure to Philippine culture and language before Professor Remy A. Presas.  But the Professor, made want us to sincerly learn about what he was saying and the concepts behind his words.  He would talk about his culture and about his upbringing.  The Professor would translate his culture to us.

There was a language and cultural gap as well to overcome, first between the countries, and even something we don't think about, Philippine martial culture. For example, and please correct me if my example is wrong, sinawali has a general cultural meaning, but it also has a martial meaning as well.  The Professor would say the words, "Tapi-Tapi", "Ocho-Ocho", then you would have to learn the words, how they were spelled, what they meant, and what was the martial meaning and application.

So, can  it be said that it was problem free for Mr. Worden?  I would be hesitant to say so because it might make like of the possible tremendous effort that he might have to put in as well as the other senior instructors who put that type of time in with the late GM Remy A. Presas.

Best regards,

Harold (Palusut)


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 26, 2004)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Hmmpt...I'll have to disagree with you on this one. *1.*That sounds pretty elitist. Growing up in Malaysia and speaking Hokkien as a child did not prevent me from going to law school and gaining excellent oral skills. *2.*Even when you throw in my thick Kansas accent (the land of ahhhhhhhs) and my non-technical instructions (hit them on pressure point number, number, uh, never mind just hit them in the f-ing neck), my material is still easy to learn.
> Andrew



Andrew,

1.  No, not elitist at all.  You don't know how many people in countless seminars would look at me after some instruction of Prof. Presas and say, "What did he say?"  Home grown Americans (the most egocentric peoples on the face of the planet) have trouble with anything that doesn't sound like what they grew up with.  Worry.  We're thick that way.  Hell, for the first couple years I had a hard time understanding him and I was paying close attention.

2.  We spoke and you have no thick accent.  You are quite easy to understand.

RP, for all his years in the US, didn't do anything to increase his oral skills or clarity in English.  All you need to do is to watch his first batch of tapes and his last batch.  He sounds the same.  Those of us who paid attention and learned to understand him got what he said. 



> If language and accents are a problem, then that means many foreigners have learnt wrong or will not learn the true techniques because of the accents etc. But we know that is not the case and you only have to look at people like Kelly Worden who obviously had no trouble understanding Remy Presas's english.



Mike,
Not necessarily so.  Watching him move, understanding the principles behind what he was doing, training our butts off, AND learning to understand his way of speaking were my guides.  After a while, I had no problem understanding RP's English but like the art itself, one had to learn RP's English.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 26, 2004)

On Languages and dialect

GM Remy Presas, was, I believe, from Negritos, which has its' own language, also by the same name. He traveled to Cebu and was able to speak Cebuano to get by and to get instruction. Many of the old Manongs and seniors of that era would just tell people to hit them here, when they do this. Move now, when the stick or hand is here. I am not sure, yet I would have to believe that English was RP's third language if not later, if he had learned others in his travels as well. This is in no way a disrespect to him, for I could see him pause sometimes,  like he was translating and then speak. I know a few words in French and also in Japanese and a few words from my Latin class, and I have had the priviledge of a college education. It is a testiment to those who have gone on to learn more languages than their first and also to be able to better themselves.

Just my thoughts
 :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> On Languages and dialect
> 
> GM Remy Presas, was, I believe, from Negritos, which has its' own language, also by the same name. He traveled to Cebu and was able to speak Cebuano to get by and to get instruction. Many of the old Manongs and seniors of that era would just tell people to hit them here, when they do this. Move now, when the stick or hand is here. I am not sure, yet I would have to believe that English was RP's third language if not later, if he had learned others in his travels as well. This is in no way a disrespect to him, for I could see him pause sometimes,  like he was translating and then speak. I know a few words in French and also in Japanese and a few words from my Latin class, and I have had the priviledge of a college education. It is a testiment to those who have gone on to learn more languages than their first and also to be able to better themselves.
> 
> ...



Does any recall if his first language was ilongo?  I am curious.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 26, 2004)

I think that we all speak the same language...and that is the language of movement.

How many of you remember Professor, off on a tangent and excited, banging sticks back and forth with his Uke, bang-bang-bang, then all of a sudden, disarm... and a stick hits the floor, then trap, then hit.

Then you look and see that RP is holding the other guys cane in his left, the cane on the floor is his own, and he originally started off with the cane in his right hand.

And before you can say "WTF?" Professor yells in an excited voice, "Can you do dat!" 

Reluctently everyone replies, "errrr...Yes sir!"

With blank stares everyone goes to their partner and trys to figure out what the first thing was that they learned, and what the hell they are supposed to do.

Some would say that Remy was a terrible teacher for this. The students were frequently confused, the language barriers were there, and the question of, "Gosh...what-r-we supposed to do again?" was on everyones lips frequently in the seminars. Some days I thought this myself...but I have come to a different conclusion with my recent ponderings...

I would say that the very thing that made Remy a "bad teacher" was one of the things that made Remy a great teacher. Yes, I know... a paradox, but think about it. Do you honestly think that he confused the crap out of you on accident? He did alot of things on accident ("I didn't even know that I knew that!"), but confusing his students wasn't one of them, in my opinion. He spoke to you with the language of movement. And...if you didn't understand the language...you had to work to learn it. You had to go back with your partner, and ask, "O.K....what did he just do?" and reconstruct the technique, and make it work for yourself. It caused you "to make it your own."

He didn't do anything to improve his ability to speak the English language for whatever reason; but the reality was that he didn't need to. It was almost better for some that he didn't. He required you to learn the language of movement if you were to understand his art at all. The better you understood THAT language, the more the language barrier didn't matter.

That all being said...there is good things to being able to overcome language barriers. Many instructors have better ways of explaining the art in seminars then even Remy Presas himself. Many people have been able to write books and make videos that people can learn from because of it. This is a great thing for the art!

However...at the end of the day...have you taught them the language of movement....the universal language that we all have ingrained in our blood? Have you learned that language yourself? Are you improving on that understanding yourself?

If you can speak the language of movement, then you will be a great teacher.

Paul Janulis


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 26, 2004)

Paul,
You're so wordy I'm surprised you haven't signed yur name, "Gabby Hayes."
Good post - good points.

Andrew,
An addition - perhaps in your home country you have a Kansas twang but here you are quite American in your pronounciation.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 26, 2004)

Dan

I think I was trying to convey what Paul was.  Each teacher has their own way of teaching.  GM Ernesto taught I think in an pretty effective manner by exclaiming "Be like me" so that everyone would assume the same position he does and the partner's would assume the same position his partner was in.  And then you would do the next move and so on.   I didn't really have a problem with his instruction per say.

What Ernesto didn't do (nor GM remy and others) is say "OK you block and grab the guys stick, now you give him this technique so they will block in this manner and then you counter like this".  It would just be Wham bam and it's done.  And then you try and copy it. 

On the more complex disarms and such if the person doesn't block/grab etc. etc. in a certain way then the technique won't work.  However if you feed to get that response then the technique does work.  GM Remy wouldn't explain it that way he would move and we would copy (as best we could   )but then get frustrated when it wouldn 't work.  To be truthful this occurs on even simple techniques.  

I don't think it's a language problem as much as it is the way the instructor teaches.  I think Paul stated that people have come out now and explained the Professor's art better now than when he was alive and he was teaching I agree, I have learned a lot by seeing different instructors that I probably wouldn't have learned if the Professor was still teaching.

With respect

Mark


----------



## mike dizon (Jun 26, 2004)

Palasut

You are correct with Remy's first dialect being ilongo.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2004)

mike dizon said:
			
		

> Palasut
> 
> You are correct with Remy's first dialect being ilongo.



Thanks, Mike!!!

BTW, With all due respect, I am spelling my name specifically, P-a-l-u-s-u-t.


----------



## mike dizon (Jun 27, 2004)

Palusut,

My apologies for the mistake.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 27, 2004)

mike dizon said:
			
		

> Palusut,
> 
> My apologies for the mistake.



No problem.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Andrew Evans (Aug 19, 2004)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> IMHO, GM Remy Presas's first students are the best.



Someone privately criticized me for that statement. I didn't mean to offend, so let me explain

When GM Remy Presas first came to the U.S., Modern Arnis was not as popular as it would later became. During those times, his first students had more time with him. I heard stories of him living in the same house with his students for months and training with them during every available moment. A couple of his first students told me how he drilled them over and over in the basics. 

When GM Remy got popular, he was at a different location almost weekly. I don't see him being able to spend as much intense training time as he use to. His excellent ability to teach was spread out. Also when you look at the head start in time (decades) that the first students had, it's almost a no-brainer that the first students would have an advantage.

I personally notice a difference in the way basics are executed between the first students and later groups. I admit that I am doing some of my comparisions based on my memory but I also watch videotapes and notice differences. (In one video, I could swear a person was trying to swing a stick on his tiptoes.) 

I apologize if I appear biased but if I am able to, I will make the effort to check out more of the students.

Last but not least, maybe saying "best" is the wrong word but there is a difference. 

Respectfully,


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 21, 2004)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> I personally notice a difference in the way basics are executed between the first students and later groups. I admit that I am doing some of my comparisions based on my memory but I also watch videotapes and notice differences. (In one video, I could swear a person was trying to swing a stick on his tiptoes.)
> 
> I apologize if I appear biased but if I am able to, I will make the effort to check out more of the students.
> 
> ...



Andrew

I agree with you here, I think there is a difference (most of the time).

Mark


----------

